# Saw the movie "Hope Springs"



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Had the rare Friday nite by myself last nite. So decided to go see "Hope Springs". Found it rather enjoyable, but sad at the same time. The movie concerns a couple who have been married 31 years, their relationship has become that of roomates. The wife is determined to regain her marriage, finds a counselor to talk to, takes her husband for a week of sessions, they have a lot of issues, but in the end their relationship is rekindled. Watching it could not help but think of my situation, as I was married 30 years, when my xw became unhappy and decided to have an affair. 
I sat there thinking that I wish my xw (who never complained to me) had been so proactive as to force the issue of our lack of connecting in our marriage, her discontent. I saw myself in the husband role of thinking things would work out, not all that bad. Hopefully some couples might see the movie and decide to do something about their relationship. Just wondering if I will ever be able to see such a movie again and not be saddened by its reflection of my situation.
Just needed to vent about it I guess.


----------



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

I think it's only human to feel those emotions when we see something that reminds us of what could have been. My situation is like yours too. But ya know, your story doesn't have to end terribly. You are the one that determines how your story ends.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I almost cried at some of the scenes, I didn't expect the movie to be so sad at times, I went thinking it was more of a comedy.


----------

